# building your own stable



## tango'smum (18 March 2011)

whats the cheapest way? blocks or wood? my partner is in the building trade so could possibly get stuff cheap.. how big should it be, its for a 12,3hh pony...i was thinking 12x12....what sort of floor. i was thinking just  leave it as solid ground...


----------



## -Cadence- (18 March 2011)

Firstly, I'm pretty sure permanent structures need planning permission, do you have this?
12x12 is a good height, personally I prefer a little larger and make sure there is plenty of height clearance in case he rears etc, plus this makes it more inviting.
What do you mean by 'solid ground'?


----------



## rema (18 March 2011)

I guess the biggest question is do you have planning for fixed stables?.If you do then blocks would be better.If it's blocks then you will need a concrete base for the stables to fix to,with some sort of drainage.Some people do half and half.They block upto 5 foot then wood upto eaves.


----------



## tango'smum (18 March 2011)

-Cadence- said:



			Firstly, I'm pretty sure permanent structures need planning permission, do you have this?
12x12 is a good height, personally I prefer a little larger and make sure there is plenty of height clearance in case he rears etc, plus this makes it more inviting.
What do you mean by 'solid ground'?
		
Click to expand...

12x12 square, would be much higher... solid ground, it will either be build in field.. so would be a selter come stable if needed...


----------



## wench (18 March 2011)

solid ground - you mean you will not be putting a concrete hardstanding down?


----------



## tango'smum (18 March 2011)

rema said:



			I guess the biggest question is do you have planning for fixed stables?.If you do then blocks would be better.If it's blocks then you will need a concrete base for the stables to fix to,with some sort of drainage.Some people do half and half.They block upto 5 foot then wood upto eaves.
		
Click to expand...


we can have as many bulidings as we want, but will have to apply..


----------



## debsey1 (18 March 2011)

If I had the choice I would definately build 2 or 3 wooden stables (warmer) with a very slight sloping concrete floor & tack room all kitted out with wc and kitchen area.  Stables would be at least 12 x 12 or 12 x 14 and make sure its built facing away from the prevailing wind.  Would have concrete apron with post & rail fence around with 5-bar gate leading out to paddocks.....I can dream can't I?   Arrrrh I wish!


----------



## tango'smum (18 March 2011)

wench said:



			solid ground - you mean you will not be putting a concrete hardstanding down?
		
Click to expand...

no had a rethink, will have to be concrete..will be in the field, if i was to put it where the old carrage house was then it would of been a cobbled floor...


----------



## tango'smum (18 March 2011)

debsey1 said:



			If I had the choice I would definately build 2 or 3 wooden stables (warmer) with a very slight sloping concrete floor & tack room all kitted out with wc and kitchen area.  Stables would be at least 12 x 12 or 12 x 14 and make sure its built facing away from the prevailing wind.  Would have concrete apron with post & rail fence around with 5-bar gate leading out to paddocks.....I can dream can't I?   Arrrrh I wish!
		
Click to expand...


lol... sounds lovely, but only want one, i only have the 1 pony...


----------



## wench (18 March 2011)

Looking where you are - I would check if there are any particular type of building they wont let you put up if you are in a nice pretty spot.

Brick work is the best for stables, block work second, and wood last - depends what you can afford.


----------



## tango'smum (18 March 2011)

wench said:



			Looking where you are - I would check if there are any particular type of building they wont let you put up if you are in a nice pretty spot.

Brick work is the best for stables, block work second, and wood last - depends what you can afford.
		
Click to expand...

its not that nice lol... its on the carrageway...... i was on bodmin moor till 6 months ago... i miss it...


----------



## rema (18 March 2011)

Bricks down here in Cornwall are very rare and there for work out very expensive..The local planners are very fussy about what materials they will let you use.I would of thought that it would have to be block,wood or Cornish stone.


----------



## tango'smum (18 March 2011)

rema said:



			Bricks down here in Cornwall are very rare and there for work out very expensive..The local planners are very fussy about what materials they will let you use.I would of thought that it would have to be block,wood or Cornish stone.
		
Click to expand...

they said we can put up as many agricultral buildings as we want.. i hope this includes a stable... it might have to be blocks and wood...


----------



## wench (18 March 2011)

Well if you intend to have concrete base, it will need to be approx 150mm thick, with about another 200-300mm of hardcore underneath it, well compacted, probably best in layers. The floor will need to be slightly sloping to allow effulent to drain out of one side - this would be cheaper than trying to put any form of drainage in. The slope wouldnt need to be much, but you would have to bear this in mind when constructing the building.


----------



## wench (18 March 2011)

Do you mean brick are rare as in there are not many buildings that are made of brick?


----------



## rema (18 March 2011)

wench said:



			Do you mean brick are rare as in there are not many buildings that are made of brick?
		
Click to expand...

You could probably count on two hands the red brick buildings in Cornwall.


----------



## wench (18 March 2011)

The amount of bricks you would need for a stable I would imagine builders merchant would deliver quite happily. Bricks arent always red!


----------



## -Cadence- (18 March 2011)

Right, if I were you I'd still construct more than one stale, in a block, meaning you have space indoors to tie-up/tack up, as well as a lockable tack area and somewhere to store hay. It also means if you wanted another horses or to take on a livery you'd be set up.

Ours is block based with wooden siding. It keeps it warm in winter, cool in summer, and it blends in with the surroundings nicely. We have stables with drainage, much nicer than the pee standing there over night, and a slightly dome shaped depression in the floor in the wash and tack areas, so water/much can go straight down the drain there too.


----------



## rema (18 March 2011)

wench said:



			The amount of bricks you would need for a stable I would imagine builders merchant would deliver quite happily. Bricks arent always red!
		
Click to expand...

True,but you dont see many grey bricks either lolol.


----------



## wench (18 March 2011)

they come in cream to...


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 March 2011)

tango'smum said:



			lol... sounds lovely, but only want one, i only have the 1 pony...
		
Click to expand...

I currently have 2 Fuzzys.

However, I have 5 stables & a hay store (double stable width & depth) as I used to have a lot more horses/ponies.
From last summer I use mine as follows:
2 boxes are used for day to day tieing up for grooming, rug changing, feeding in etc.
1 box is used for winter stabling if weather really bad as I have heavy duty rubber matting in it & its more snug in the cold weather.
1 box is used for storage of spare fence posts & rails, used for hanging rugs & keeping creosote,fencing & hedging tools in.
1 box is used by hubbie for his storage.
Hay store is filled during summer with up to 200 bales, empties out over winter as I sell up to 50 & use the rest myself.

I used to reckon on each animal having a stable & requiring the same size again for its year round hay storage too.

See - you can fill as many as you can put up


----------



## tango'smum (18 March 2011)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I currently have 2 Fuzzys.

However, I have 5 stables & a hay store (double stable width & depth) as I used to have a lot more horses/ponies.
From last summer I use mine as follows:
2 boxes are used for day to day tieing up for grooming, rug changing, feeding in etc.
1 box is used for winter stabling if weather really bad as I have heavy duty rubber matting in it & its more snug in the cold weather.
1 box is used for storage of spare fence posts & rails, used for hanging rugs & keeping creosote,fencing & hedging tools in.
1 box is used by hubbie for his storage.
Hay store is filled during summer with up to 200 bales, empties out over winter as I sell up to 50 & use the rest myself.

I used to reckon on each animal having a stable & requiring the same size again for its year round hay storage too.

See - you can fill as many as you can put up 

Click to expand...

he would fill the spare one with motor bikes lol...will order the hay to be delivered the day its built..so he can't..lol


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 March 2011)

tango'smum said:



			he would fill the spare one with motor bikes lol...will order the hay to be delivered the day its built..so he can't..lol
		
Click to expand...

Mine has done exactly that 

I'd go for 2 boxes, feed room & a large hay store if money no problem.
1 box for you, 1 for possible companion/livery/extra purchase etc.

Oh, contrary to what you might get told, you can put wooden ones down onto either concrete or onto very level slabs (bedded in on sharp sand), they ought to be bolted down, but I have a block of 3 put up in 1986 which are still going strong & were put straight onto concrete & not bolted down. Been used by many pushy-shovy youngsters over the years.

Happy shopping


----------



## Honey08 (18 March 2011)

I don't think that stables will come into the agricultural buildings catagory - they are usually harder to get planning for, certainly where I am.  If I were you, I would build a barn-type structure that can be partitioned inside into several stables- you'd be able to move the partitions around to get the sizes you needed.  The barn could have a stable type door that opens onto the field, so it acts as a shelter, and could be walked in and out of.  It would also be easier to store hay/straw in a bigger building than several small stables, and one larger area could be much better if the pony ever had to stay in - it can walk around in there...  When I did my AI, the horses were turned out in deep littered barns at night in small herds, and came into the stables during the day.  It worked really well.


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (18 March 2011)

tango'smum said:



			they said we can put up as many agricultral buildings as we want.. i hope this includes a stable... it might have to be blocks and wood...
		
Click to expand...

Stables don't count as agricultural buildings I'm afraid.  You need separate planning consent for them 

Also check the paddock you are planning to use for grazing does not need change of use.  You can't take land out of agricultural production and use it for domestic grazing land without change of use under normal circumstances.

Check with a local land agent because it all gets ridiculously confusing not to mention expensive if some busy body decides to report you for not having the necessary permissions.


----------



## BigRed (18 March 2011)

Stables are not agricultural buildings, because horses are not classed as agricultural animals.  You need to be careful what you build because the council will make you rip it down if it is the wrong thing.


----------



## tango'smum (18 March 2011)

great.... there is a stable in the yard but some bright spark has filled it with greenhouse glass and wont move it...., plus its not very big...the barn sounds a good idea...


----------

